# Chinese herbal medicine for PCOS - Research study now open in London and Herts



## Lily2011

A new research study is currently open where women with PCOS could have access to 6 months' worth of Chinese herbal medicine treatment and consultations free of charge.  We are currently inviting women to join who:

- have been diagnosed with polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS)
- are aged 18-44
- have delayed or no periods (periods typically more than 35 days apart)
- have not taken a hormonal contraceptive e.g. oral contraceptive pill or mirena coil, or been breastfeeding in the last 6 months
- if they are currently trying for a baby, agree to take a 6-month break from trying whilst being prescribed herbs for the study duration
- are not currently pregnant

If you are found to be suitable for the study, you will be randomised to one of two Chinese herbal medicine treatments for 6 months - no dummy or placebo will be used. You will be eligible for consultations with an experienced herbalist and Chinese herbs prescribed free of charge which over the 6 month period would normally cost £800-1000.  Appointments are currently available from London (Primrose Hill) and Hertfordshire (Hemel Hempstead) - you will be asked to attend some consultations in person whilst others can be conducted over the phone or online.

This randomised pilot study is being led by a team of GP researchers and herbal medicine practitioner-researchers based at the University of Southampton and has received ethical and insurance approval.  This study has been funded as part of a PhD Research Training Fellowship awarded by the National Institute for Health Research (NIHR) and herbal medicine practitioners involved in the study are all registered with the Register of Chinese Herbal Medicine (RCHM).  

Please note that further suitability criteria apply.  For further information, please visit our study website:

www.chinesemedicineresearch.co.uk

or please get in touch directly with Lily Lai for further information:

[email protected]
07527 929 322.

Thank you for your interest in this study.


----------



## poppyseed1

Cured my pcos . 

I had one yr of weekly acupuncture and took herbal drinks .. .. xxx

a scan showed all the cysts around my ovaries had gone .


----------

